# live cd of min cd

## sjengstah

Hoi ik wil gentoo op mijn notebook installeren en nou wee tik niet of ik de minimal cd moet kiezen of de live cd ik ga uit van de live cd omdat ik alleen gebruik maak van wireless internet.

Mijn wireless kaart is van : 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02).

Alvast bedankt!

----------

## koenderoo

Persoonlijk zou ik de voorkeur geven aan de live-cd, omdat deze veel meer packages bevat. Dit scheelt je weer downloaden en wanneer je wifi-kaart niet direct opgepakt wordt bij de kernel-configuratie is dat wel heel erg handig.

Ik kan je zo niet zeggen of deze kaart wel of niet door de kernel opgepakt wordt. Als je de mogelijkeheid hebt zou ik voor de zekerheid maar direct ndiswrapper op de cd meebranden. kun je nog wel eens nodig zijn.  :Smile: 

----------

## sjengstah

Ok, bedankt.

Ik heb gentoo al eens erop gehad toen ahd jij me 2 dagen geholpen via msn   :Surprised:   maar toen is hdd kapot gegaan  :Sad: , maar ik ga het weer proberen.

----------

## sjengstah

ojah nog een stomme vraag kan ik die cd(iso ) ook op dvd branden heb namelijk geen cdś meer

Plus ik heb grub er al opstaan vanwege Ubuntu kan ik die dan alten samen werken en staat dat in die 66 pagina lange handleiding hoe ik dat doe  :Razz: 

----------

## koenderoo

De naam kwam me al zo bekend voor...   :Cool: 

cd iso's op dvd branden moet denk ik geen probleem zijn. het gaat per slot van rekening om de bestanden, niet om het medium. Maar als je een beetje verbinding hebt kun je dan misschien beter de live-DVD nemen. Daar staat uiteraard nog veel meer op.

Om Gentoo samen met Ubuntu te installeren moet je een aparte partitie hebben waar je Gentoo op gaat installleren.

De /boot partitie met grub kun je aanvullen met de kernel van Gentoo. Kijk wel even of deze groot genoeg is voor nog meer kernels. 

De Swap partitie kun je ook hergebruiken, die wordt telkens overschreven en bevat feitelijk geen informatie.

----------

## sjengstah

nou de live dvd is via bittorrent en downlaod voor geen meter, verder de live cd blijft failen net als de 2006.0 waarvoor ik je hulp toen nodig had.  wat is de bestal install document om gentoo te installeren voor een noobie als ik ?

----------

## sjengstah

```
# ls /mnt/cdrom/stages

ls: /mnt/cdrom/stages: No such file or directory
```

Ik kom wel in de cdrom maar de map stages bestaat niet, en weet neit hoe nu verder te gaan:(.

ik weet neit hoe ik mijn netwerk kaart aan de praat moet krijgen.

ik kreeg dit als antwoord 

```
The A8Js includes a Realtek 8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller. For this device we can use the driver for the 8169 even though the model number is one more. 

Use 8169 

Linux Kernel Configuration: Device Drivers ---> Network device support ---> Ethernet (1000 Mbit) => <*> Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support 

```

en hier begrijp ik geen drol van wat moet ik doen? maar wil eht liefst stages van cd gebruiken maar die map staat er niet op  :Sad: .

----------

## sjengstah

Nou heb het opgegeven volgens de guide moet ik internet hebben en ik weet bij god niet hoe ik een kernel moet maken.

dus ik gezocht op google moet ik make menuconfig ofzoiets doen nouw at ie zou moeten doen doet ie niet, maar als ik geen internet verbinding kan maken kan ik ook geen tarball downloaden  :Sad: 

----------

## koenderoo

Die melding over je Realtek 8168B gaat over het toevoegen van de driver voor je netwerkkaart aan de kernel.

Ik weet niet of je al toe bent gekomen aan het compileren van je kernel, anders zou je de kernel eens moeten compileren door de opdracht "make menuconfig" in te tikken in de map /usr/src/linux. Het pad wat je aangeeft (Device Drivers ---> ... enz) kun je volgen om de driver toe te voegen.

Het lost je probleem met je draadloos netwerk niet op overigens. Dit is namelijk de driver voor je bedrade netwerk.

Het zou jammer zijn als je het nu al op zou geven. Je hebt de vorige keer ook al aangegeven dat je een lange adem hebt wat installeren betreft. Destijds is het ook gelukt, waarom zou het nu niet lukken?

Paar tips om mee verder te gaan:

- bekijk de site van ndiswrapper (ndiswrapper.sourceforge.org) 

- bekijk daar ook welke windows drivers je nodig bent voor je netwerkkaart (zijn vrij specifiek en niet altijd de meegeleverde)

- download deze drivers en download de meest recente en stabiele ndiswrapper versie (momenteel is dat 1.33)

- brand deze mee op de cd met je live-cd (mag dus ook op een dvd)

- start de installatie en ga direct na het booten van de live-cd (wanneer je de grafische setup krijgt) naar de tekstmodus met ctrl-alt-f1 en begin met installeren van gentoo met het handbook (niet de 2006.1 versie maar de andere)

- je moet zo snel mogelijk ndiswrapper geinstalleerd zien te krijgen, maar daar heb je een kernel voor nodig. Zorg dus dat je deze ook zo snel mogelijk geinstalleerd en gecompileerd hebt. 

Hier kun je eerst wel weer even mee verder, denk ik.

----------

## kel_p

Je hoeft helemaal geen internet te hebben om de LiveCD te gebruiken voor installatie..

Er staat gewoon een tarball op disk... alleen moet je wel effe aangeven dat je geen internet hebt, en bij het selecteren van de stage moet je ook wat vinkies aanpoeren, ben effe kwijt hoe het er precies uitziet.

Maar ook ik ervaar Gentoo (1 slapeloze-week in gebruik) als 'een lastig gevalletje', echt zo'n distro die je niet kunt kiezen.. de distro kiest jou!

----------

## Sub Zero

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> De Swap partitie kun je ook hergebruiken, die wordt telkens overschreven en bevat feitelijk geen informatie.

 

Hier moet je wel mee opletten als je hibernate enzo gaat gebruiken. Als je Ubuntu gaat hibernaten en dan je Gentoo boot, dan kun je daarna je ubuntu niet meer uit de hibernate halen. Als je voor hibernate kiest schijft het OS de huidige staat weg op de swap. Als je die dan gaat gebruiken als swap voor Gentoo...  :Smile: 

----------

## sjengstah

 *kel_p wrote:*   

> Je hoeft helemaal geen internet te hebben om de LiveCD te gebruiken voor installatie..
> 
> Er staat gewoon een tarball op disk... alleen moet je wel effe aangeven dat je geen internet hebt, en bij het selecteren van de stage moet je ook wat vinkies aanpoeren, ben effe kwijt hoe het er precies uitziet.
> 
> Maar ook ik ervaar Gentoo (1 slapeloze-week in gebruik) als 'een lastig gevalletje', echt zo'n distro die je niet kunt kiezen.. de distro kiest jou!

 

ik gebruik de live cd vanwege de pakkten maar ik gebruik niet de GTK want die werkt voor geen meter :S.

maar ik zal het deze week nog eens proberen  :Smile: 

ikgebruik trouwens magic iso voor de iso aan tepassen vervolgens weigert hij de dvd te booten  :Sad:  ook met nero weigert die als ik aangeef bootable maken. maar het ndiswrapper vind ik niet zo 123 belangrijk voor mijn wireless als ik mijn bedraade kaart maar aan de praat krijg ben ik al tevreden  :Smile: 

----------

## sjengstah

ok, ik heb toch nog een gokje gewaagd alleen nu is mijn vraag ik heb de tarball stage 3 gedaan en de portage, nu kom ik inde handleiding bij "5.e. Configuring the Compile Options" nu is mijnv raag moet dit of kan ik dit over slaan want weet namelijk niet precies wat ik hier moet doen.

alvast bedankt

Sjengstah

er staat nu 

```
CFLAGS="-02 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST=i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

als het helpt ik heb een Intel® Core Duo Processor T2300

----------

## koenderoo

Dit is eigenlijk het gedeelte waar Gentoo zich onderscheid dus hier moet je echt even aandacht aan besteden.

in dat bestandje staan o.a. de USE Flags. kijk even naar http://www.gentoo.org/doc/nl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

Hierin staat alles over deze USE Flags uitgelegd.

De CFLAGS en CHOST zijn uiteraard ook belangrijk, zo niet belangrijker. Ze bepalen voor welke processor je jouw systeem bouwt.

De beste manual is de rc.conf.example die ook in /etc/ moet staan. Daar staat geloof ik ook wel in welke processor met welke code aangeven moet worden.

-O2 staat overigens voor de wijze van compileren door GCC. -O3 is de zwaarste en -O1 de lichtste. Met -O1 heb je een zeer stabiel systeem dat ook wat zwaarder op je resources leunt. Bij -O3 heb je een systeem dat nog net stabiel is en minder zwaar op je resources leunt. -O2 is de gulden middenweg die je als normale gebruiker het beste kunt kiezen.

Beetje off-topic, maar mogelijk best interessant. Ik heb het idee dat je denkt dat een stage 1 installatie beter is dan een stage 3, omdat er dan al van alles mee komt wat je misschien niet nodig bent. Dit klopt, maar je kunt heel makkelijk van een stage 3 niveau naar een stage 1 niveau door na de installatie, de USE-flags tip-top in orde te maken en vervolgens een "emerge --update --newuse --deep world" te doen gevolgt door een "emerge --depclean". laat deze wel volgen door een "revdep-rebuild" zodat alle libraries gechecked worden en je hebt een "kaal" systeem.

----------

